# Michael sent me sign for Christmas



## Marty (Dec 26, 2008)

I began stringing lights on the fence the day after Halloween as usual and continued to do as much as I could by myself. There was so much to do to get everything up and running, but we'd finish it up on Thanksgiving, so I had thought. It was finally the long weekend after Thanksgiving. We were hustling and bustling outside to get the Christmas light show up. This would probably be our last weekend of decent temps to be outside and I kept saying that if we didn't get a move on, we'd end up back out here next weekend freezing to death. We always get the neighborhood excited when they see us out there working; they beep as they go by and wave and usually hollar at us to hurry up. We play Christmas music as we work and I bring out platters of junk food and leave a cooler of drinks on the porch. Its fun. Usually. But its not about us anymore; its all about lighting up the sky for Michael and putting a smile on the faces of anyone passing by that needs one.

Everything went wrong that weekend; a lot of the lights weren't working, bulbs in the large lighted figures were shot and we were blowing fuses like crazy. Things were not staked down well and were tipping over all week long and I ran out of stakes and replacement bulbs. It was a mess and nothing was going right. I had to go to town during the week to get more supplies and gear up for another go round. We found ourselves right back out that following weekend doing damage control and getting soaking wet in the rain, freezing, trying to finish up. I was getting pretty upset by that time because I kept wanting to add more and more lights and the Hus kept saying we can't handle any more. I kept telling Dan and the Hus that we had to keep adding more and more lights so that Michael would see them easily and come to us. They played along with me, humoring me I suppose, and I got to add a few more strands. That night we lit it up and everything was working including the syncronized music blasting. Here came the carloads and trucks from the neighborhood. It was nice. The freezing rain came down on and off that night.

No stars out and the temps were dropping fast. I made a late barn check around 11:00 PM and then I went out front in the middle of the whole light thing and began to call for Michael to come. "Ok Michael, here's your lights, come home!" Yes I talk out loud to him all the time.

I went to bed and cracked my bedroom window open about 2 inches. I don't care if its below freezing, I always do that. I over slept and woke up the next morning to a whopping 20 degrees and there was a little bird was on my window sill. I think it was a sparrow. He was black with a reddish chest. What are the chances of a bird doing that and where on earth did he come from? There are no birds here anymore; haven't seen not one for quite a while. Next thing I know, he's in the bedroom. He flew around just a little bit and landed on my shelf where I keep pictures of Michael, his diploma and Tracey, her ball and collar. I opened the window really wide so he could leave, left the room and shut the door behind me so he wouldn't get out to the rest of the house. Called the Hus and told him "There's a sparrow in the bedroom, isn't that odd?" He says there haven't been any birds around for weeks. Yes, that was odd.

I didn't think anymore of it really at that time. I checked the room in a few minutes and he left. Got dressed and went out to the barn to feed, turned on the radio and it was playing "Someone is missing at Christmas."

As I went down the isle feeding, there was the bird sitting on the stall divider of "Michael's Noelle." It sure looked like the same bird. The next song on the radio was "Have yourself a Merry Little Christmas" a song I used to sing to the boys as babies all the time.

I pretty much gave up on reading things into other things just to pacify myself. Maybe this was all a sign from Michael and maybe it wasn't. I'll never know but I'd like to think that maybe, just this once, he came home for Christmas.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty, so glad you are opening your heart. Just believe.

Teresa


----------



## Barbie (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty-

I do believe he came home for Christmas!!!

Thinking about you a lot.

Barbie


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe he came home for Christmas for you too. TJ

Marty, after I read your post and then put my response down, I had to go cry. Let me share this with you. A few years ago my son died and I was sitting in my therapist office talking with her after about 6 months after he passed away and she said; "have you had a sign from him yet?" I looked at her kinda funny and said, what? She said, if you watch for signs he'll come to you in many way's to let you know he's ok. You just have to watch for those signs, they come in small way's. So yes Marty, you received a VERY special Christmas gift. Hugs, TJ


----------



## Miniv (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG Marty! What a beautiful beautiful gift from Michael........You may not believe me, but I have tears running down my face as I'm typing this........Happy Tears.

Maryann

PS: Believe.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 26, 2008)

There are signs all around everyone, just depends on how you look at them. I am really not one to believe in "just coincidence" so yes I think it was from Michael. Hugs Marty!


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 26, 2008)

*Believe! *

Michael did come home.

I think he has given you other signs, you weren't quite sure about, so this time he wanted to make sure you knew without a doubt.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 26, 2008)

What a wonderful Christmas gift. Thank you for sharing with us Marty--I too believe that Michael came home for Christmas.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 26, 2008)

CyndiM said:


> *Believe! *
> Michael did come home.
> 
> I think he has given you other signs, you weren't quite sure about, so this time he wanted to make sure you knew without a doubt.




I also think the same, Cyndi.......Glad you said it.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh Marty I totally think IT WAS MICHAEL!!

What a sweet thing to happen to you. It warms my heart that you got this sign from him, he is always watching you and wants you all to be out of pain. He was chosen, even if we dont understand why. He knows you can open your heart and forgive for this thing happening-Keep your mind open and JUST BELIEVE! I think you will see many more signs from him...

Missy


----------



## Charlene (Dec 26, 2008)

it's perfect, marty, just perfect. as sure as i'm sitting here, i know it was michael's way of wishing you a merry Christmas. just like gary did with my bluebird, michael sent you this little bird to let you know he is watching over you. not only believe it...WISH it. wish for more and you will have them.

God bless.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 26, 2008)

That was a VERY SPECIAL Merry Christmas present to YOU, Smile and KNOW IT

God Bless & Merry Christmas


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty, Michael never left you in the first place.



He's been around all the time and always loving you, loving Dan, loving his dad. I'm sure he loves those Christmas lights too and wanted you to know that and not to worry so much about where he's been. You know those boys.





Leia


----------



## funnybunny (Dec 26, 2008)

What a beautiful story. It brought tears to my eyes.

Yes, Michael came to comfort you at Christmas and to let you know he will always be your special angel.


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh Marty, that was a beautiful story and you do have to believe. That's the only thing that gets me through every day, knowing that Shawn is here looking after me. Just the same as Michael is looking after you every day and making sure you know it


----------



## Reble (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes Marty, it was a sign from Michael, and this I found interesting if you wish to read it...

http://butterflywebsite.com/discover/bfliesandrainbows.cfm


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty, I had goosebumps reading your post and as I've said before, "goosebumps are godbumps which mean you believe." I believe that the little bird was your son!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty- I too believe it was Micheal. Have a happy and safe New Year.

Hugs,

Christy and Family


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 27, 2008)

There is no doubt that Michael was there and wanted you to be SURE you noticed this time!!!!!! That is awesome, and made me cry (again) and am so happy that you noticed for sure he was there!!! Make sure you feed the bird, if it's still there! If the chest was reddish it was a house finch... was this your little bird?? Of course it had a reddish chest, indicating a MALE bird.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 27, 2008)

Aww Marty,

So very awesome..........and yes, it was Michael and he wanted you to not miss the sign he was there.

Thanks for sharing, I love hearing and reading about these "communications" and signs people get.

Thinking of you all, take care.

Valerie


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 27, 2008)

That was certainly your sign that Michael was there sharing special times with you on such at a special time. How wonderful for all of you. I'm sure you will begin to see more and more signs as time passes. May you and yours be blessed by such a wonderful thing and to have your own angel will keep you safe.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Michael!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 27, 2008)

I believe Michael sent you a sign Marty and what a wonderful sign it was.

4 yrs ago I lost my border collie of 15 yrs on Christmas night. She was my girl and she was so special to me. I had other dogs but Amber was a very special one. Then 2 yrs later I emailed the lady I got my Toy/Mini aussies from and just by chance I asked her if she had any red tri females. She said yes and she sent me a picture. When I opened the picture I just sat there and cried because she looked exactly like my Amber. I told my husband that it was a sign from Amber. We went to get her and she was exactly like Amber she was very shy and uncertain of things. I brought her home named her Emma and she is a very special girl. I know she is a dog but it was still a sign and I think God everyday for her.

Bless you and your family and I remember meeting Michael when we brought the rescue minis up years ago and was a sweet young man.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Marty,

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful experience with all of us. It's such a blessing to hear!

May God continue to bless you and your precious family.

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure it was Michael! He loved you so much.


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am glad Michael is checking in on you...I know it was him!

My little story like this was my grandfather always wanted a dog but my grandmother did not want one. He loved my first Lab Sparky a lot.

When Sparky contracted lymphatic cancer at the age of 14 and I was waiting to go to the vet's I caught a glimpse out of the corner of my eye of a gentleman in blue golfing knickers and argyle socks and a yellow sweater by my horse paddock. I know that was "Gig" and it was comforting to see him as I was very concerned about Sparky. Gig always snuck treats to my first mare and she loved him for it.

By the time we got to the vet's office, Sparky seemed to know why he was there and he collapsed to the floor, where he was put to sleep. I was devastated... but a day later, I caught a glimpse of Sparky walking behind me and my grandfather behind him. So, whereever they are, Sparky has a buddy and my grandfather has his dog.

I believe....

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Gena (Dec 28, 2008)

Bless your heart Marty, what a beautiful gift you were given!

You always have such a gift with words and I had tears in my eyes reading what had happened (I did watching your beautiful youtube video too)

Thank you for sharing with us, sending you love and many ((((HUGS))))


----------



## hairicane (Dec 30, 2008)

Well im crying now, but in a good way. Thats a sign if there ever was one! Micheal is watching over u all.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 30, 2008)

Marty I sooo believe. I am sure Michael is with you all the time. You have such devotion for your Michael and you are so intuned to his spirit. I bet he is with you constantly watching over you.

I miss his beautiful picture with those wonderful blue eyes on your avatar. I was wondering if you would post it for us again? May God bless you with many visitations from your Archangel.


----------



## tnovak (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG! (Wiping tears) that definitely was a sign!!!!!


----------

